# Ray Manzarek has died.



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Meant a lot to me back in the day.


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Probably the greatest rock keyboardist that has ever been. I have and shall continually study his work like the Talmud. (Paraphrasing of the Heroic Polonaise in Hyacinth House, anyone?)

Now Jim has some musical accompaniment for his poetry slams.

See you in the roadhouse in the sky, brother!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Great shame - along with Steve Winwood probably my favourite rock organist, especially as Ray often played one-handed while the other played a different bass keyboard as the group had no bass guitarist until the later albums. His shimmering organ work on the first three albums transcended the prevailing psychedelic garage style and the more economical style on the final three albums featuring Morrison was a vital factor in a band that brilliantly managed to reinvent itself by pursuing a more gritty, bluesy direction. He was a fine pianist too - his stately solo on The Crystal Ship was beautiful and the understated jazz electric piano on Riders on the Storm still sounds timeless. 

As a person, Ray always seemed upbeat and kind and was probably the best spokesman the band ever had when it came to keeping the Doors torch burning, as well as possessing an unflappable and tolerant nature that was a necessary element in the band's collective chemistry.

RIP


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> He was a fine pianist too - his stately solo on The Crystal Ship was beautiful and the understated jazz electric piano on Riders on the Storm still sounds timeless.


The Crystal Ship immediately came to mind when I saw the thread. RIP.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm grateful to have caught him and Krieger a couple years ago in Cleveland. It was a phenomenal show.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Really a fantastic musician. Love the Doors' music. RIP Mr. Manzarek. I have to give a nod to the Crystal Ship as well.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

What?! :'( Ouch... that hurts.


----------

